# HELP tohatsu cowling issue..



## Tom11255 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi all, 

a piece on the receiving end of my 2017 tohatsu MFS 30 cowling latch looks like it snapped off.. see attached photos. I can’t find this piece anywhere and I really want to avoid buying a whole new cowling for 700 bucks.. can anyone send me a photo of what it used to look like so I can try to fab something or help me with finding this assembly? Thank you!!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like maybe just a rod sticks out for the latch to slip over.

Can you drill it out, tap a hole and insert a bolt then tighten a nut on the backside?


----------

